# For Those That Have Had Gilts/Sows NOT Bag Up Before Farrowing..



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

With sows/gilts that do not bag up prior to farrowing do they get their milk in quickly enough post-farrowing that it's not something to be concerned about or if this should happen would I be wise to have some kind of replacement sustenance on hand for the pigs? 

I'm still not sure what's going on with the gilt I posted about a couple of days ago. But her vulva is still swollen (today is day 5), the boar is still not terribly interested in her and today she seems a bit restless. So I'd rather be safe than sorry and was wondering about this. 

This afternoon/evening she has been laying down for 10-15 minute (or less) increments, never really resting, shifting her position a few times while laying and then getting up and walking slowly around, pushing fallen leaves, twigs, etc with her nose for no more than 5 minutes (usually staying up only 2-3 min at a time) and then lying back down. She's also grunting quietly almost continuously and whining periodically. 

The restlessness and swollen vulva would be the only two signs of farrowing, if that's what's going on with her. She's still not having any teat development, is eating normally, and hasn't begun nesting. But like I said I'd rather be safe than sorry. 

*sigh* :bored:


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

A gilt will show enlargement of the vulva a couple of weeks before farrowing. She may not show udder development as quickly. If you think she is getting ready to farrow, then separate her from the other hogs and give her some bedding. We have a farrowing house with outside porches. We move our sows and gilts into the farrowing house a couple of weeks before farrowing. DH always checks for milk when he thinks they are about ready to farrow. If they have milk, then it won't be long before they have pigs.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks, we got all that covered, just need to know this specifically: "With sows/gilts that do not bag up prior to farrowing do they get their milk in quickly enough post-farrowing that it's not something to be concerned about or if this should happen would I be wise to have some kind of replacement sustenance on hand for the pigs? "


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Well this article states that gilts may not show signs of milk as soon as sows. We always keep some frozen cow colostrum on hand to use in such an emergency. I know this may not answer your question, but not having seen the gilt, I can't comment on her udder development. With our sows, it always looks like their belly has dropped a few days before farrowing.

http://www.farms.com/FarmsPages/Commentary/DetailedCommentary/tabid/192/Default.aspx?NewsID=34434


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks. I'll take a look at the article. There's always all kinds of good info for what "normally" happens but not so much for atypical cases. I'm not even convinced she's bred, but at this point it seems the likeliest answer I can think of as to why her vulva's been swollen for 6 days and the boar has no interest in her. So I'd rather be safe than sorry, just in case she does end up farrowing and doesn't get milk in beforehand. 

She has no udder development at all. Everything is taut and tiny, exactly as it's always been. 

I did put some pictures up of her on another thread though. Here they are, taken Friday. 



















There's more info on the other thread about her specifically: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=369324


----------



## farmerjohn (Jun 11, 2010)

Our girls had teat development on their first farrowing and within the last month the belly was almost to the ground with enlarged teats. The vulva never got red and swollen. It stayed a on the puffy side though. There seems to be a white discharge -more like a water white paint and then nothing for a few days and then babies. 

I would think that as with humans there is so much varience in birthing that it would be hard to say anything is more usual than unusual. 

The up and down and nesting behavior is what my girls do before birthing as well as pacing. My lastest sow gave birth to 4-got up went and ate and then went back to having 4 more. Go figure. 

I would make sure even there was a milk replacer on hand just in case. It seems as if when you really need something it is always when the stores are closed or they are out of the product.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your experience, John. I think you're probably right, it varies pig to pig so much "normal" is a bit of a moot point. I wish I had a source of alternative colostrum, the milk I can manage -- the colostrum would be a worry though.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

If you don't have access to cow colostrum, you might order this and keep it on hand. But I don't think she is that close to farrowing, (just my opinion).

http://www.mannapro.com/colostrum.htm


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks, linn. I'm going to check around with some friends and see if I can get some cow colostrum to keep in the freezer. If not I'll check into the mannapro product. Just in case for the future. I'm not convinced she's bred at all, at this point. So I'm not terribly worried, we'll just keep an eye on her and see what happens...


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

I had a 2nd farrowing sow that had piglets and did not drop milk till two days later. I had no supliment available. It was a disaster. I now have the Mannapro replacement, that Linn recomends, on hand.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== I'm going to check around with some friends and see if I can get some cow colostrum to keep in the freezer. ===


Just a suggestion. Goat milk would be better. It's digested better by all species, even humans. No allergies.

The breeder told me to raise my calf on goat milk. He grew up to be very healthy. I rode him and he hitched up for driving.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks, rogo. Unfortunately I don't know anyone with goats.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Are swine known to have false pregnancies?


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

It's possible, but I'm unclear how common -- I think rather uncommon. Usually resulting from a pregnancy that ended early with absorption.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

"With sows/gilts that do not bag up prior to farrowing do they get their milk in quickly enough post-farrowing that it's not something to be concerned about >>>"

My experience is that sows/gilts that have this problem seldom give birth.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

"My experience is that sows/gilts that have this problem seldom give birth."

Are you just being facetious ... or would you care to expound?


----------

